# Need advice on installing center console on J-16 Carolina Skiff



## gordonb64 (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a J-16 Carolina Skiff with bench seating, I'd like to add a center console and remote steering, and am looking for someone that has done this or something similar. Any help on part numbers, online ordering for the center console would be great. I also have a 2001 25hp Yamaha 4 stroke that I want to convert to remote stearing. Again, any advise on this would be appreciated.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I have a J-16 Carolina Skiff with bench seating,  I'd like to add a center console and remote steering, and am looking for someone that has done this or something similar.  Any help on part numbers, online ordering for the center console would be great.  I also have a 2001 25hp Yamaha 4 stroke that I want to convert to remote stearing.  Again, any advise on this would be appreciated.


Hmmm not sure on the online ordering stuff but check the Carolina Skiff website for local dealers and they should be able to get one for you quickly, free of shipping I would assume.

Be very careful installing...use 5200 LIBERALLY in the holes and run a bead of it on the surface of the console that will mate with the deck. Then run another bead of it around the perimeter of the console, inside and out. You DO NOT want any chance of water intrusion in these hulls. They're pretty much ruined at that point.


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

The J-16 is the "flagship" of kit boats from carolina skiff..... that boats whole design was based around "bolt on" ease of custom set ups. deff call skiff direct, having worked with them hand in hand for a while, i know for a fact that several of the cc's for the other boats all fit to the J-16 (i recomend their small or medium plain). 
also before you order.... does your J have a chase tube or the solid floor, if solid floor order thier control cap, to cover your steering, and throtle cables properly.....
as far as your conversion...... Yama-hammers do have kits, but some times as costly as a new motor...... (elec start, trim n tilt... exct exct) hope it helps?


----------

